# switch a server to libressl

## toralf

I do wonder, if somebody can share experiences in maintaining a hardened amd64 server based on libressl.

Especially I do wonder about experiences wrt ejabberd, tor and pybugz (beside openssh, git, ssmtp, ntp, btrfs and few maintenance tools fc).

----------

